# foldable router table



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

does anyone know of a good folding router table plan? I have looked online but really did not see one. Now I know with all the knowledge on this forum that someone has some good ideas. Anyone know of a good set of folding table legs that might work? Not interested in benchtop tables. thanx:help:


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Take a look at the Triton Router Table. The legs don't fold up _per se_ but they do just pull out and then store within the table for storage. Maybe you could use this design?

Go here for more info.


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, Woodchuck

Have a look at this one, it may give you ideas:
Router table (

Jean Claude


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

Jclaude said:


> Hi, Woodchuck
> 
> Have a look at this one, it may give you ideas:
> Router table (
> ...


WOW !! Quite ingenious :yes2: 

Router table is on my list of things to make, and as my garage / workshop is a small ish area, any space saving ideas are welcome :yes4:

Merci beaucoup Jean Claude:thank_you2::happy:


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks Hilton and Jean claude very helpful info


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You could always use 3/4" black pipe and pipe flanges for the legs. Instead of folding up you would unscrew them. The advantage would be that you could make a smaller table without having to worry about the folded legs being longer than the table.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Roger,
For several years I used my Workmate 400 and clamped a router mounted table top in the built in vice. The Workmate folds up nicely.
Regis


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

You're right! That's a beauty. I think I'd add support for the horizontal routing position, but otherwise, I wish I'd seen that before I built mine.


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

sure would like to have plans for that table jean not smart enough to figure it out and regis i thought about buying a work table from sears


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Folding table*



woodchuck44 said:


> does anyone know of a good folding router table plan? I have looked online but really did not see one. Now I know with all the knowledge on this forum that someone has some good ideas. Anyone know of a good set of folding table legs that might work? Not interested in benchtop tables. thanx:help:


I just use a small table attached to a folding "Workmate" clone.

The table is an Oak Park table. No longer available, but easy to make your own.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I like this folding table design. It looks like it was based on a Makita Folding Stand.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want your table higher then a Router Workshop table is easy to build. A set of folding saw horses and a couple of clamps and you are in business.


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

james that looks about what i will prob go with thanx


----------

